# Exklusive Flifi-Location



## Farina (21. März 2007)

Hallo liebe Kollegen,

ich habe gehört, dass in den Niederlanden ein ehemaliges Hallenbad in eine exklusive Fliegenfischer-Anlage umgebaut wurde.
Mir wurde gesagt, dass eine 2 Std-Karte dort 45 € kostet.

Das ist meiner Meinung nach, bei NO-KILL kein Schnäppchen, aber man ist unter sich und das Catering soll auch bestens sein.

Das 50m lange und 20 breite Becken soll kristallklares Wasser haben und ist besetzt mit Bachforellen und großen Saiblingen.

Mich würde diese Anlage sehr interessieren, wenn jemand informationen über diesen Edel-Puff hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Vielen Dank im voraus,

Farina


----------



## Rolf Renell (21. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Schwimmer - oder Nichtschwimmerbereich?
....beste Grüsse ,Rolf


----------



## Pike`nFly (21. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



Farina schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Kollegen,
> 
> ich habe gehört, dass in den Niederlanden ein ehemaliges Hallenbad in eine exklusive Fliegenfischer-Anlage umgebaut wurde.
> Mir wurde gesagt, dass eine 2 Std-Karte dort 45 € kostet.
> ...


 

Also ich habe gehört das im Bereich des Sprungturm´s die dicksten Dinger stehn! Tiefes Loch haargenau 5,00m tief!:q :q :q

Also ne echt bevor ich für zwei Stunden schwimmbad angeln 45 Euro bezahlen soll, suche ich mir lieber ein anders Hobby!#q

Geh doch in nen normalen ForellenPuff da kommste billiger weg, und bist sogar noch im Freien an der frischen Luft! 

Vielleicht kannst de aber auch mal en Link reinstellen und ich kann mich eines besseren über dieses Etablismeant belehren lassen!

Mfg Tobias


----------



## tamandua (21. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Wie darf man sich den ''Spaß'' vorstellen? 
Ist in diesem ehemaligen Schwimmbad alles umgestaltet worden, oder steht man da tatsächlich dicht an dicht mit dem Nachbarn am nackten Betonbecken auf sterilem Fliesenboden, beleuchtet von schummrigem Neonlicht?

Aber was teuer ist, muss sicher gut sein. In den Umkleiden kann der zahlungskräftige Fliegenfischer natürlich auch seine waidgerechte (Wichtig!:m) Kleidung anlegen, bevor er das Fünfmeterbrett besteigt, um von dort schließlich die Fliege im wahrsten Sinen des Wortes baden zu schicken. Hat aus der erhöhten Position fast etwas vom Klippenfischen in Portugal. Wenn dann womöglich auch noch eine Wellenanlage engebaut ist... Das ist schon sehr exklusiv, muss ich gestehen!:m


----------



## südlicht (21. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



tamandua schrieb:


> waidgerechte (Wichtig!:m) Kleidung


 

|supergri |supergri |supergri 

*lachmichwech*


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Es gibt dort sogar eine Rutsche, und gegen Extra-Eintritt darfst Du mit vorgehaltener Harpune mitten unter die Mastfische ...

... das hier ist aber ein ganz billiger Schonzeit-Mistwetter-Vertrödelungsversuch oder?


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Also für 45€ die Stunde könnte ich mir was anderes vorstellen


----------



## torsten nms (21. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

is schon 1ter April ?


----------



## Living Dead (21. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Also für 45€ die Stunde könnte ich mir was anderes vorstellen




XD



@Farina: Dein Geschwafel von der richtigen Kleidung hat ja fast schon militärische Züge. Vllt bleibst du und deine Kollegen lieber "unter sich".


----------



## sundeule (21. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



Living Dead schrieb:


> XD
> 
> 
> 
> @Farina: Dein Geschwafel von der richtigen Kleidung hat ja fast schon militärische Züge. Vllt bleibst du und deine Kollegen lieber "unter sich".


 

...ich weiß: es gab da ein paar Bekleidungsdiskussionen aber diesmal hat farina nix davon gesagt. Also lieb sein!
Hier ging es lediglich um edelste marmorne Fliesen:g


----------



## Farina (22. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



Living Dead schrieb:


> XD
> 
> 
> 
> @Farina: Dein Geschwafel von der richtigen Kleidung hat ja fast schon militärische Züge. Vllt bleibst du und deine Kollegen lieber "unter sich".


 

Bildungsprobleme?#h


----------



## Farina (22. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Hallo zusammen,

viele von Euch glauben vielleicht an einen Aprilscherz, meine Frage war durchaus ernst gemeint, ich finde es beschissen von einigen Kollegen derart angemacht zu werden.

Diese sogenannten Angelhallen sind in Japan in vielen Landesteilen absolut nicht besonderes mehr.

Auch unser Sport entwickelt sich weiter, heute üben Taucher ihr Hobby auch in umfunktionieren Kühltürmen aus, oder Bergsteiger klettern in Hallen an Kletterwänden herum. Vor 20 Jahren hätten sich die Leute warscheinlich darüber krank gelacht.

Farina


----------



## Wasserpatscher (22. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



Farina schrieb:


> Diese sogenannten Angelhallen sind in Japan in vielen Landesteilen absolut nicht besonderes mehr.


 
Da passen sie auch hin. Und meinetwegen auch nach Holland, das japanischste Land in Europa, wenn es um Outdoorsportarten geht... (das sage ich jetzt auch als Kletterer.) Apropos klettern: Kletterhallen waren schon vor 20 Jahren akzeptiert, und sie haben ja auch durchaus einen Sinn - und waren teilweise zusätzlich motiviert von zunehmenden Felssperrungen. Indoor-Angeln hingegen finde ich pervers und überflüssig und völlig unwaidmännisch, wenn ich das so sagen darf. 

Übrigens bin ich auch kein Freund von paramilitärischen Anglern, Du drückst Dich nur manchmal so unglücklich aus. Wenn ich eine echte Diskussion wünsche, dann muss ich die Leute abholen, wo sie sind, und nicht (übermäßig) provozieren. Ich empfand diesen legendären Thread als einen Bärendienst für eine gute Sache.


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (22. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Hm, schon sonderbar sowas.

.........|kopfkrat 

Find ich gut! Brauchen wir auch!
Da trennt sich mal wieder Spreu vom Weizen und am 
richtigen Wasser ist nicht  mehr so ein Gedränge.

Zum Preis sage ich nichts, weil ich mich dem Thema, bis
ich da angekommen bin, längst wieder abgewandt habe.

@Wasserpatscher: #6 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Torsten Rühl (22. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

@ Farina

lassmich es wissen wenn du mehr weiß ich will mir das auch mal anschauen.

Im übrigen versteh ich da sganze tara gar nicht.
Ich hatte schon vor Jahren so ne Idee nur fehlt mir nur das Geld sowas umzustezen. Ne halle hätte ich schon.
Was meint ihr was da los ist wenn man in Deutschland so was aufmacht. Derjenige verdient sich dumm und dämlich. So ein Forellenzirkus unter einer Hallendecke? da würden alle Angler hinziehen die sonst auch am P.. angeln. Nur dann noch mehr. Sie müßten nicht frieren. Die Sonne würde nicht so stark blenden usw. 
Ist doch bequem für Forellenangler. 
Wenn man so was vernünftig macht kann das ganz witzig sein und man hat nicht den Schonzeitenkollaps wie einige schon hatten.#h 

Wenn man noch weiter sopinnen würde. Man könnte Discoangeln machen oder WDR4 - Nachmittag.

Ich mach mich mal schlau bei meinen niederländischen Kollegen ob die ne Info für mich haben.

Viellicht findet jemand ja auch hier was: 
http://vliegvissen.startpagina.nl/

Die Niederländische Informationsseite rund ums Fliegenfischen


----------



## südlicht (22. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> Im übrigen versteh ich da sganze tara gar nicht.
> Ich hatte schon vor Jahren so ne Idee nur fehlt mir nur das Geld sowas umzustezen. Ne halle hätte ich schon.
> Was meint ihr was da los ist wenn man in Deutschland so was aufmacht. Derjenige verdient sich dumm und dämlich.


 
Eventuell liegts daran, dass hier die wenigsten ihre Prioritäten aufs Geschäftliche, sondern viel mehr auf den (Natur-)Genuss beim Fischen setzen.

Fischen ist für mich Natur! Am (natürlichen) Wasser zu sein, dort die vorhandene Fauna und Flora zu erleben und eventuell (!) auch einen Fisch zu fangen. 

Aber klar, macht nur... So ist mehr Platz am Wasser 

Mir rollen sich bei dem Gedanken die Fußnägel hoch... #d 

Nen schönen Tag noch...


----------



## nobwe (22. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Ist da Badekappenzwang oder darf ich meinen geliebten Hut tragen?
Nene, sowas brauch ich nicht.
Bevor ich eine solche Lokalität heimsuche fang ich lieber das Sammeln von Fussballbildern an :q


----------



## uziegler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Also, für mich ist das nischt!

Ich gehe unter anderem wegen dem Natur-Erlebnis Angeln und da fällt sowas schon mal ganz aus. Oder kann man da in der FRüh auch einer Hermelin-Familie beim Morgenspaziergang zusehen??


----------



## Farina (22. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Liebe Kollegen,

die Frage die gestellt habe war lediglich, ob jemand von Euch von der Anlage gehört hat und mir Informationen geben könnte!

Mehr nicht, ich will und wollte Eure Meinung dazu nicht hören.
Ein Urteil darüber, werde ich mir, nachdem ich weiß wo die Anlage ist selber bilden. 

Danke.

Farina


----------



## Leif-Jesper (22. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

|wavey: 
Juhu, endlich billigere Fliegenschnüre, weil die ja keinen UV- und Schmutzschutz mehr brauchen.
Und man kann endlich ohne teure Polbrille auf Sicht angeln!
Wir haben' s geschafft, das Fliegenfischen ist endlich Jedermann zugänglich.
Und bei der "Teich"größe brauch' man nichteinmal mehr werfen zu können!;+ 
:r #q :v |gr: #d :c #c  |abgelehn 


Ich hab' ein Glück keine Informationen zu diesem Thema, und finde, dass man das hier ruhig diskutieren sollte.


----------



## gofishing (22. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Goil ne Fischhalle.


Wir können ja hier in Hamburg mal das fangen üben.

Ich mache den Werfer.:g 


TL

Ralph


----------



## Daniel1983 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

bekifft?

wie krank ist das denn.....


----------



## xxxxxx (22. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Hallo


> Mir wurde gesagt, dass eine 2 Std-Karte dort 45 € kostet.



Da kommt man nur im Flecktarn rein Farina :c 

Gruß Marco


----------



## rob (22. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

man ist das krank!
fehlt nur noch das die huchen einsetzen.
würde echt gerne einen link oder ein foto von der anlage sehen.
auf was die leute alles kommen.....
lg rob


----------



## tamandua (22. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Wusste ich's doch. Das Thema gab es schon vor einige Zeit.
Die In-Location für den waidgerechten Fliegenfischer mit dem Sinn für das ganz Besondere ist offenbar in Arnheim zu finden, wie sich hier nachlesen lässt. Nähere Informationen fehlen allerdings.


----------



## Torsten Rühl (22. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Wenn das  Ding in Arnheim ist dann werd ich das bestimmt die nächsten Zeit rausbekommen. Liegt doch fast vor der Türe.
Badekappe und Schwimmreifen sind schon gepackt.


----------



## Farina (22. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Da kommt man nur im Flecktarn rein Farina :c
> ...


 

Dann schließe ich mich Thorsten an, der nimmt mich dann mit.:m 

Gruß Farina



CHINA-Fliegen taugen nix, sie werden auch nicht besser wenn man sagt das sie aus Deutschland kommen:v


----------



## Farina (22. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> Wenn das Ding in Arnheim ist dann werd ich das bestimmt die nächsten Zeit rausbekommen. Liegt doch fast vor der Türe.
> Badekappe und Schwimmreifen sind schon gepackt.


 

Thorsten, ich hab heute 2 Std. telefoniert, nix rausbekommen.

Gruß Farina


----------



## Feedertyp (22. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Hmmm.....ich finde das Leute die so etwas befürworten den Sinn des Fischens(allgemein) nicht verstanden haben.

@Farina: Ein Forum ist sowohl für den Informations-als auch für den Meinungsaustausch da. Sollten Dich Meinungen zu diesen Thema stören, überlies diese einfach 


Mfg


----------



## tamandua (22. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



Farina schrieb:


> Thorsten, ich hab heute 2 Std. telefoniert, nix rausbekommen.
> 
> Gruß Farina



Ich kann mich irgendwie nicht des Gefühls entledigen, dass dieses ominöse Forellenbad für betuchte Fliegenschwinger gar nicht existiert. 
Egal wo man schaut oder fragt, man hört/liest immer, dass jemand mal über drei Ecken vom Freund der Cousine 7. Grades mütterlicherseits erfahren hat, dass dieser mal mit jemandem gesprochen hat, der von der Anlage gehört hat.
Hat sich da womöglich ein irgendwann in die Welt gesetztes Gerücht selbstständig gemacht?|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Fliegenfischen in der Großbadewanne mit Schonhaken und dabei bitte nur C&R damit man den schönen Fischbestand nicht kaputt macht.

Der smarte, waidgerecht gekleidete Dry-Only-Gent trägt Hardy und schwingt sein feines amerikanisches Edelrütchen über kristall-klarem Wasser.

Zwischendurch der Zug an der Cubana und ein kleiner Schluck Talisker vervollständigen das Naturerlebnis für den honorablen Fliegenfischermeister, der unter seinesgleichen bleiben will.

45€ für ... ? Für was eigentlich.

Huchen im Forellenpuff, ich war eigentlich der Ansicht sowas könnte man nicht steigern. Siehe da, es geht doch.


Wie peinlich und dekadent ist das denn.

Ich glaube jeder halbwegs versierte Fliegenfischer der sich in ein solches Etablissment begibt, ist eine Schande seiner Zunft.

Aber vielleicht können ja Kinder drin üben.


Uli


----------



## Pike`nFly (23. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich glaube jeder halbwegs versierte Fliegenfischer der sich in ein solches Etablissment begibt, ist eine Schande seiner Zunft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

|good:

Mfg Tobias


----------



## Farina (23. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Guten morgen liebe Kollegen,

leider immer noch keine neuen Infos in Sachen Hallenbad-Flifi,

allerdings eine für mich sehr gute Neuigkeit.

Ab Herbst 2007 soll es hier :  http://kvu.der-norden.de/frameset.php3?url=http://www.kvu.der-norden.de/news/1259.shtml

die Möglichkeit geben, die Fliegenrute zu schwingen. Die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ist regulierbar. Preise, Zeiten etc. stehen noch nicht fest. In Arrild/Dänemark, soll eine ähnliche Anlage bereits in Betrieb sein. 


Gruß Farina

P.s. Hallo Thorsten, hast du Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Torsten Rühl (23. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Ne hab bis jetzt nocjh nichts rausbekommen. Vielleicht heute beim Stammtisch. da kommen 2 aus den Niederlanden wie ich gehört habe.
Nen F.puff mit Fluss bkommen wir demnächst auch vor die Türe gesetzt in Nimwegen.
Sieht schon ganz nett aus dort. Ich fahr manchmal dort zum Grossforellenfischen hin wenn Schonzeit ist.

Naja ich geb nicht auf ich will die Halle finden oder zumindest das gerücht, wenn es eins ist, aufdecken.


----------



## Farina (23. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> Ne hab bis jetzt nocjh nichts rausbekommen. Vielleicht heute beim Stammtisch. da kommen 2 aus den Niederlanden wie ich gehört habe.
> Nen F.puff mit Fluss bkommen wir demnächst auch vor die Türe gesetzt in Nimwegen.
> Sieht schon ganz nett aus dort. Ich fahr manchmal dort zum Grossforellenfischen hin wenn Schonzeit ist.
> 
> Naja ich geb nicht auf ich will die Halle finden oder zumindest das gerücht, wenn es eins ist, aufdecken.


 
Danke für deine Bemühungen Thorsten:m 

Wie weit ist es von Herten zu eurem Stammtisch?

Wenn es nicht so weit ist, würde ich gerne mal mit einem Kollegen aus Essen vorbeischauen.

Danke Farina


----------



## Torsten Rühl (23. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Also ich denke so ca 40 Minuten brauchst du über die A2 und dann auf die A3 in Richtung Niederlande Arnheim.
Abfahrt Hünxe runter. Richtung Voerde. Das Kraftwerk Steag kann man schon von weiten sehen. Dort in den Dammweg biegen und im Rheindorf Götteswickerhamm in der Gaststätte Rheinwacht sind wir dann. Wollen heute noch ein bischen werfen gehen. Rhein ist direkt vor der Türe.
Grosse Wiese ist auch vorhanden. 
Vortrag über Flugschnüre und ein bischen binden.
Und natürlich Informationsaustausch. Werden bestimmt heute so um die 30 Leute sein. Würde mich freuen wenn ihr es einrichten könnt.


----------



## Pike`nFly (23. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



Farina schrieb:


> Guten morgen liebe Kollegen,
> 
> leider immer noch keine neuen Infos in Sachen Hallenbad-Flifi,
> 
> ...


----------



## Pike`nFly (23. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



Farina schrieb:


> Guten morgen liebe Kollegen,
> 
> leider immer noch keine neuen Infos in Sachen Hallenbad-Flifi,
> 
> ...


Ich sehe da irgendwie nur nen link für Surfer oder wird da ab ner gewissen Uhrzeit die Interssenten gewechselt, Surfer raus Angler rein? 

Sag mal ehrlich gefällt dir soetwas wirklich? ;+ Anscheinend schon!

Ich finds einfach nur krank:v 

Fahr doch lieber in die Eifel, da gibts die herrlichsten Flüsse in freier Natur und für viel weniger Geld, als deine zeit mit der Suche nach solch beschissenen IndoorAnlagen zu vertrödeln! 

Das hat doch nichts mehr mit angeln zu tun!

Mfg Tobias


----------



## Farina (23. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

[quote=Fishingboy18;Sag mal ehrlich gefällt dir soetwas wirklich? ;+ Anscheinend schon!

Ich finds einfach nur krank:v 

Begreifst Du nicht, dass deine Meinung nicht gefragt war...????|gutenach |gutenach |gutenach 

Farina


----------



## gofishing (23. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



> Begreifst Du nicht, dass deine Meinung nicht gefragt war...????|gutenach |gutenach |gutenach
> 
> Farina



Deine Meinung interessiert hier aber auch keine Sau, mach Dich doch einfach vom Acker.


----------



## Pike`nFly (23. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



Farina schrieb:


> Begreifst Du nicht, dass deine Meinung nicht gefragt war...????|gutenach |gutenach |gutenach
> 
> Farina


 
Also wenn ich meine Meinung in nem öffentlichen Board hier nicht kundtun darf, nur weil du dich in deiner Persönlichkeit angegriffen fühlst, dann beantrage ich sofortige Schließung des kompleten AB!:q :q :q 

Aber damit de deine Ruhe hasst, und weiterhin deine kranken Gedankengänge in aller Ruhe ausbilden und ausleben kannst! Absofort |offtopic


----------



## Torsten Rühl (23. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Ich weiß gar nicht warum ihr euch aufregt. Ich will auch wissen wo das Ding ist. Nu rmal zum schauen. Mehr hat Farina ja auch nicht vor. Schauen und Meinung darüber bilden - darum geht es.
Wenn einer dort fischen will soll er es doch tun. 
Ich geh doch auch mit Flecktarn angeln obwohl Farina es als NO-Go  sieht.
Jeder so wie er will. Wenn ich mir den Zoo in Gelsenkirchen anschaue wo man einen Fluss angelegt hat. Wenn dort Fische drin wären würde ich dort angeln gehen so geil ist das gemacht worden.
Warum soll das nicht auch in einer Halle klappen.
Und über das Thema Forellenzirkus istz bestimmt schon genug geredet worden.


----------



## snoekbaars (23. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Hallo zusammen!!

Ich finde nur, dass man seine Meinung zu was auch immer schreiben kann, egal was die Frage im Thread eigentlich war.

Andererseits kann hier auch jeder jedem sagen/schrieben dass er oder sie dieses Verhalten nicht so gut findet.

Was man dann auf beiden Seiten mit dieser Information anzufangen gedenkt bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.

Solange man einigermassen respektvolle Umgangsformen beachtet kann hier jeder schreiben was er oder sie will.

Wie Thorsten und Farina inzwischen miteinander umgehen halte ich diesbezüglich für vorbildlich.
Anderes halte ich für menschlich und tolerabel.

Und fischen sollte jeder da wo er es für richtig hält solange er damit nicht gegen geltendes Recht verstößt.
Niemand braucht sich deswegen zu rechtfertigen.

TL
Ralph


----------



## Torsten Rühl (23. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



snoekbaars schrieb:


> Wie Thorsten und Farina inzwischen miteinander umgehen halte ich diesbezüglich für vorbildlich.
> Anderes halte ich für menschlich und tolerabel.
> 
> Und fischen sollte jeder da wo er es für richtig hält solange er damit nicht gegen geltendes Recht verstößt.
> ...


 
:vik: Obwohl Farina sich mir ja noch nicht persönlich vorgestellt. Doch er hat nun auch gesehen auf der messe in Duisburg wieviel Leidenschaft ich in dieses Hobby stecke.
ich gehen nur nicht immer den geraden Weg. Ich steh auch mal auf nicht klassische Sachen und dazu gehört auch das Forellenzirkusangeln.
Ab und an muss das mal sein um die Kühltruhe voll zu bekommen.


----------



## rob (23. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



snoekbaars schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!!
> 
> Ich finde nur, dass man seine Meinung zu was auch immer schreiben kann, egal was die Frage im Thread eigentlich war.
> 
> ...



|good: bitte kehrt zu einem normalen umgangston zurück.wir wollen ja darüber diskutieren und nicht streiten.

will noch immer gerne einen link von der anlage sehen.glaub schon fast das sich da jemand einen scherz erlaubt hat und ein gerücht in die welt setzte
lg rob


----------



## Farina (23. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



snoekbaars schrieb:


> Wie Thorsten und Farina inzwischen miteinander umgehen halte ich diesbezüglich für vorbildlich.
> 
> Hallo Ralph,
> 
> ...


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



Farina schrieb:


> Die Äußerungen einiger Nachwuchsschauspieler und Gayfisher zeigen das sie nicht lesen können und sich wichtig machen wollen. Sollen sie ruhig.


 
Was ist denn ein Gayfischer???   

Ein schwuler Angler?

Ich bin erstaunt mit was du dich so auskennst. Wusste gar nicht das es sowas gibt.

Uli


----------



## tamandua (23. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



Farina schrieb:


> Die Äußerungen einiger Nachwuchsschauspieler und Gayfisher zeigen das sie nicht lesen können und sich wichtig machen wollen. Sollen sie ruhig.



Und immer wieder rein ins Fettnäpfchen, mh?

Hier wurde auch schon über Für und Wider von Indoor-Anlagen diskutiert. Tatsächlich hat auch jemand zwei Anlagen in Amerika aufgestöbert. Es scheint derartige Geschmacklosigkeiten also tatsächlich zu geben.


----------



## Pike`nFly (23. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein Gayfischer???
> 
> Ein schwuler Angler?
> 
> Uli


 
Das leitet sie von meinem Benutzernamen ab:q , na ja wenn de meinst! Da lach ich nur:q :q :q 

Und hier ist noch einer zu Armheim!!!|supergri 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1515872#post1515872


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Ach so, da wäre ich nicht drauf gekommen. 

Da weiß aber einer bescheid...

Uli


----------



## AGV Furrer (23. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Hallo alle zusammen,
sorry, aber warum fällt es dem ein oder anderen so schwer die Ansichten und Wünsche anderer zu akzeptieren?

Natürlich kann man geteilter Meinng darüber sein, ob so etwas noch in irgendeiner Weise etwas mit dem Thema Angeln, speziell Fliegenfischen, (so wie ich es versteh) zu tun hat.
Andererseits, nehmen wir ein mal an es gibt eine solche Anlage wirklich, bzw. es wird eine solche gebaut, dann reguliert der Markt den Rest. 
Gehen genug Leute dahin - gut für den Investor. 
Und wenn nicht - dann hat sich das Thema erledigt.

Also regt euch nicht so auf, und vor allem, etwas mehr Respekt vor der Meinung anderer.


Und, mal ganz ehrlich, wenn es sowas hier in der Nähe geben würde, ich würd mir das Schauspiel mal ansehen (natürlich nicht dort fischen) und dann in aller Ruhe zum nächsten Gewässer fahren, meine Rute auspacken - und fischen -, und mich darüber freuen das wir zum Glück noch nicht so weit sind auf derartige anlagen angewiesen zu sein.


----------



## angler0507 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Sorry, aber ich habe da einen ernthaften Verdacht! Sagen euch Urban Myth etwas?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urban_Myth


----------



## Farina (23. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> sorry, aber warum fällt es dem ein oder anderen so schwer die Ansichten und Wünsche anderer zu akzeptieren?
> 
> Natürlich kann man geteilter Meinng darüber sein, ob so etwas noch in irgendeiner Weise etwas mit dem Thema Angeln, speziell Fliegenfischen, (so wie ich es versteh) zu tun hat.
> ...


 

Hallo Volker,

du hast vollkommen recht, bei manchen Leuten ist das Wort
Akzeptanz im Hauptrechner nicht verfügbar.

Du glaubst nicht, was dieser künstliche Flusslauf (Arrild) jeden Tag an Zulauf von Fliegenfischern hat, alle frustrierten MEFO-Nixfänger schlagen dort gerne auf. 

Besonders viele "HAMBURGER KFZ-Kennzeichen":q sieht man dort jedes WE.

TL Farina

Zur Info: http://www.arrild-fiskesee.dk/


----------



## Truttafriend (23. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

wer da nicht fischen will bleibt einfach weg.
wer darüber auch nix lesen will meidet diesen Thread.

Wie Rob schon gebeten hat auch noch mal von mir der Aufruf #h


Achtet auf den Ton und den Respekt #6


----------



## xxxxxx (23. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Hai



> Doch er hat nun auch gesehen auf der messe in Duisburg wieviel Leidenschaft ich in dieses Hobby stecke.



Wenn du am Stand gewesen wärst, wüder wir uns nun auch kennen 
Nehmen wir Farina einfach in unsere Mitte

So Farina für dich
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß Marco


----------



## xxxxxx (23. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Hai



> Zitat von sundvogel Beitrag anzeigen
> Was ist denn ein Gayfischer???
> 
> Ein schwuler Angler?
> ...




Hey  
Delphine sind auch nur SCHWULE Haie..
Grüße Marco


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Delphine sind auch nur SCHWULE Haie..
> Grüße Marco



Aber Goldkopfnymphenfischer sind doch keine schwulen Spinnfischer, oder doch?
Habe ich jetzt nicht verstanden.

Ich fände so eine Halle interessant

a) im Winter
b) nachts / abends
c) aus Neugierde

Habe aber noch nicht von einer solchen Einrichtung gehört.


----------



## otterfisch (23. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Ob es diese Halle jetzt gibt oder nicht, eins ist doch mal klar: Solche Hallen (bzw Vorläufer davon) gibt es bereits (japan)    und wird es über kurz oder lang auch in Europa geben. Die Frage ist also nicht so sehr ob unsereins da hingeht oder nicht (für die meisten von uns wohl ausgeschlossen, weil wir die Vorzüge der freien Natur zu schätzen wissen), sondern ob es nicht prinzipiell besser ist für Stadt-Menschen so eine Möglichkeit zu haben, anstatt Computer zu zocken oder fernzusehen.
Wer´s nicht andes kennt für den könnte sowas echt ein Naturerlebnis sein. Traurig aber wahr...
Und dann gibt´s bestimmt die "English Flyfishing" Halle mit Dresscode (Flecktarn kommt nicht rein) und die "Hardcore Wildernis" Halle mit Flecktarnpflicht und wilden Bären sowie die "Gay Fishing" Halle mit Discokugel und Puschelsofas...
Man wird sehen, wird sicher spannend#6


----------



## Farina (23. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> wer da nicht fischen will bleibt einfach weg.
> wer darüber auch nix lesen will meidet diesen Thread.
> 
> Wie Rob schon gebeten hat auch noch mal von mir der Aufruf #h
> ...


 
Nabend Truttafriend,

Ich finde bis auf ein paar Ausreißer aus der Hamburger u. der Rosa-Ecke läuft alles sehr sachlich ab.

Ich bin neugierig ob es diese Hallen in ein paar Jahren wirklich auch in Deutschland geben wird. 

Ein großer Teil unserer Komunen steht vor der Insolvenz und aus jeder Ecke Deutschland hört man das die Komunen die städtischen Bäder schließen müssen. Wieder muß Geld in die Hand genommen werden um die Gebäude abzureißen.

Was glaubt ihr, wenn da jemand kommt und den Jungs vom Amt einen genialen Vorschlag unterbreitet........|rolleyes 

Ich vermute die großen Bachforellen werden im Bereich der Gegenstromanlage stehen.......:k 

Ab 21.oo Uhr geht die Wellenanlage in Betrieb und die Mefoforellenfischer aus Hamburg blasen ihre Belly-Boote auf.......:q 

Um 23.00 Uhr kommen die Kopflampenjungs und jagen mit Streamern und Sinkschnüren den Zandern hinterher#6 

Ab 24.oo Uhr beginnt das Nachtprogramm|laola: 

Fishboy muß jetzt nach Hause und hübsche Mädels präsentieren die neueste Vision und Simms-Mode 

Zwischendurch kommt Thorsten vom Niederrhein und verkauft Langnese-Eis|muahah:und seine selbstgebauten Jig-Kopf-Streamer (max. 6 Gramm sonst gehen die Fliesen kaputt)  

Gegen 4.00 Uhr kehrt für 2 Stunden Ruhe ein, die Puffaufsicht legt die neue Cassette mit Eisvogel und Wasseramsel gezwitscher für die Frühschicht auf, die letzten seekranken Hamburger werden aus den Bellys geholt und nachhause geschickt.

Um 5.00 Uhr fährt der 38 Tonner aus Dänemark vor, durch ein 300er KG-Rohr sprudeln die 250 kg Gute-Laune-Droge ins Becken. Die Saiblinge legen sofort ein Schwarmverhalten an den Tag und suchen nach Freßbaren.

5.30 Uhr der Parkplatz füllt sich und man sieht schemenhaft Gestalten die Flifi-Ruten montieren......ein neuér Tag bricht an.

Spaß muß sein.......

Schönes We, auch nach Hamburg....

wünscht Euch Farina

P.S. und die Hallen werden kommen, glaubt mir!


----------



## bon_cremant (25. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Hallo allerseits!
Allein schon die Vorstellung: Mit Wathose im Hallenbad ...#q 
Das Schlimme ist,daß es wahrscheinlich so was wirklich gibt ...
Bitte Freunde bleibt im Freien!
Tight lines
Bon_cremant


----------



## hangloose (25. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Bei dem Eintrittspreis von € 45,00 und dem Hinweis auf ein Hallenbad lässt sich darauf schliessen, dass es sich nicht um einen Forellenpuff sondern um ein richtigen mit Zweibeinerinnen handelt.:k :k 

Wenn da noch ein Hinweis auf eine Räucheranlage zu finden ist, kann man davon ausgehen, dass es dort auch ein römisches Dampfbad gibt.|supergri 

Eins muss man dem Prostitutionsgewerbe lassen, die werden immer kreativer bei der "diskreten" Ansprache von Kundschaft. #6 

Mit meiner wahren Leidenschaft dem Fliegenfischen, kann das doch nichts zu tun haben, sonst habe ich das falsche Hobby.#q


----------



## Farina (26. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Hallo Thorsten,

hast du bei deinem Stammtisch am Wochenende mit den
Kollegen aus den Niederlanden sprechen können?

Würde mich freuen wenn Du mir Neuigkeiten mitteilen könntest.

Danke im voraus.

Farina

@hangloose, hier lesen auch Kinder mit|krank:


----------



## Rael (26. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Ich kann gar nicht so viel essen wie ich :v könnte.
Jeder soll ja nach seiner Fasson glücklich werden, aber die Perversität scheint keine Grenzen zu kennen. Wie tief muss man sinken, um solche sinnfreien Ideen zu entwickeln. Geht es hier jetzt um eine Fun-Sportart, wo sich alles nur um die eigene Person dreht, oder haben wir es weiterhin mit einem Naturerlebnis zu tun, in welchem man sich als Teil seiner Umwelt fühlt und die Kreatur durch waidgerechten Umgang mit ihr achtet?
Wenn sich soetwas durchsetzt, und das in Zukunft die einzige Art zu angeln ist, höre ich sofort auf mit dem Fischen und erinnere mich an die Zeiten, in denen ich mich an frischer Luft an klarem Wasser dem Fliegenfischen widmen durfte.

Gruß
Rael


----------



## Torsten Rühl (26. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

@Farina
ich hab meine Fühler ausgestreckt. Hab die mal drauf angesetzt ob die was in Erfahrung brinegn können.
Unsere Nachbarn haben bis jetzt auch nur was von gehört. 
Anscheinend gibt es die Halle wirklich. Und wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## Farina (26. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> @Farina
> ich hab meine Fühler ausgestreckt. Hab die mal drauf angesetzt ob die was in Erfahrung brinegn können.
> Unsere Nachbarn haben bis jetzt auch nur was von gehört.
> Anscheinend gibt es die Halle wirklich. Und wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm.


 
Danke für deine Bemühungen Fest steht, sollte es so ein Location geben schaue ich sie mir an:vik: . Ob ich dort fische weiß ich nicht, sollten jedoch die Ruten im Auto liegen und die Saiblinge würden steigen........ja dann:k :l :q 

Übringens war gestern der von dir erwähnte Bachlauf vom Ruhrzoo im Fernsehen. Gebe Dir absolut recht, sieht klasse aus.

TL aus Herten

Farina


----------



## Living Dead (26. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



Rael schrieb:


> Ich kann gar nicht so viel essen wie ich :v könnte.
> Jeder soll ja nach seiner Fasson glücklich werden, aber die Perversität scheint keine Grenzen zu kennen. Wie tief muss man sinken, um solche sinnfreien Ideen zu entwickeln. Geht es hier jetzt um eine Fun-Sportart, wo sich alles nur um die eigene Person dreht, oder haben wir es weiterhin mit einem Naturerlebnis zu tun, in welchem man sich als Teil seiner Umwelt fühlt und die Kreatur durch waidgerechten Umgang mit ihr achtet?
> Wenn sich soetwas durchsetzt, und das in Zukunft die einzige Art zu angeln ist, höre ich sofort auf mit dem Fischen und erinnere mich an die Zeiten, in denen ich mich an frischer Luft an klarem Wasser dem Fliegenfischen widmen durfte.
> 
> ...



Traurig aber wahr. Es begann mit dem noch halbwegs natürlichem Forellenpuff und endet in einem 100% künstlichen Hallenbad!


----------



## Rausreißer (28. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Faszinierend,
 wie siehts den da in so einer Halle mit dem Rückraum aus?
  Oder muss man immer durch die Tür der Umkleidekabine zirkeln?
  Oder doch nur die Zweihand mitnehmen?
  Vielleicht lassen die ja noch eine CD mit Original Laxá-Fluss-Glucksen mitlaufen?

  Wenn Ihr das Ding gefunden habt haut her bloß Bilder rein…

  Ich schmeiß mich grad weg,
  Gernot


----------



## Mr. Sprock (28. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Hallo,
mal sollte dort einen Rollwurf beherrschen.
Der Rollwurf ist ein Trickwurf, der kaum Rückraum benötigt.
An der Küste braucht man sowas natürlich nicht, aber an fast jedem Bach schon.
TL


----------



## Rausreißer (28. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal sollte dort einen Rollwurf beherrschen.
> Der Rollwurf ist ein Trickwurf, der kaum Rückraum benötigt.
> An der Küste braucht man sowas natürlich nicht, aber an fast jedem Bach schon.
> TL



 Herrlich Thilo! #6

  schöner Tipp.
  Aber nicht nur am Bach ist ein Rollwurf wichtig, sondern auch beim Küstenfischen. 
  Um der Nachläuferin zu zeigen das man Fleisch hat.
  Meistens aber, stehen die Damen ja mehr auf Fisch oder Geist.
  Nix für ungut,

  Gernot#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Gernot....wenn da ein schöner Sprungturm drin steht, dann brauchst Du nich mal werfen können  
Einfach vom Fünfer schönes "Tunkfischen" praktizieren.......allerdings brauchst Du dann einen "Caddy", der für Dich die Fische abhakt |supergri 


Junge Junge....ein klasse Thread #d


----------



## Rausreißer (29. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Ach Vossi, komm lach mal wieder.:q

  Ich stelle mir gerade eine Reihe gut betuchter (Ei, verflixt diese Zweideutigkeiten immer) Herren vor,  die mit Ihren 7“ SLT am Beckenrand  den Rollwurf pitschen.


  Als Hintergrundmusik ein zartes, aber doch majestätisches Orkla-Rauschen…:g

  @Vossi, dickes Petri zu dem Lachsbericht auf Deiner Seite:m

  Gernot#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Vossi, komm lach mal wieder.:q



geht nich' zum Lachen muss ich immer in den Keller |supergri 



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> ....die mit Ihren 7“ SLT am Beckenrand  den Rollwurf pitschen.
> 
> Als Hintergrundmusik ein zartes, aber doch majestätisches Orkla-Rauschen…:g



:q  

dazu dann bitte aber auch Kacheln in zartem Erdbraun am Beckenrand und wenn machbar ein paar Kunststoffbüsche |supergri 



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> @Vossi, dickes Petri zu dem Lachsbericht auf Deiner Seite:m
> 
> Gernot#h



"Leider" nicht selber gefangen |supergri 

Ich glaub' ich muss wieder an die Küste....so schön natürlich |supergri ......noch...... #h


----------



## Farina (29. März 2007)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal sollte dort einen Rollwurf beherrschen.
> Der Rollwurf ist ein Trickwurf, der kaum Rückraum benötigt.
> An der Küste braucht man sowas natürlich nicht, aber an fast jedem Bach schon.
> TL


 
Hallo Thilo,

ich vermute halt, dass den Norddeutschen der Rollwurf einfach nicht bekannt ist, da oben wachsen halt keine Bäume und wenn, sind sie so windschief das sie fast auf dem Boden liegen. 

Was anderes, hast Du die Sage pink lackieren lassen oder Fotomontage??

Wenn es keine Fotomontage ist, nenne mir bitte den Rutenbauer, ich möchte mir eine Hardy-Rute in Silbermetallic lackieren lassen. Das Rutenrohr hat mir ein Metallbauunternehmen aus Herten bereits angefertigt.

Hochglanzgebürstetes Alumunium mit geätztem Hardyschriftzug, war teuer aber sieht geil aus 

Ansonsten gibts in Sachen Flifi-Hallenbad ja leider nichts neues, glaube auch das nichts mehr kommen wird. Thorsten hat auch keine Infos aus Holland bekommen:c 

Cu Farina


----------



## Farina (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

Hallo zusammen,

ist jemand dazu in der Lage, den folgenden Text zu übersetzen?

http://www.forellenvisserij-oudleusen.nl/

Danke.

Gruß Farina


----------



## goeddoek (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



Farina schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ist jemand dazu in der Lage, den folgenden Text zu übersetzen?
> 
> ...





Ja #h


----------



## nemles (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ja #h



|muahah:


----------



## ichtyo (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ja #h






Geil!!!!|supergri|supergri:g



Gruß ichtyo


----------



## kof (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

ijk kan oog well wat nederlands praten....

quit pro quo, farina, was springt dabei für mich raus?


----------



## Farina (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*



kof schrieb:


> ijk kan oog well wat nederlands praten....
> 
> quit pro quo, farina, was springt dabei für mich raus?


 

Autogrammkarte :vik:

Farina


----------



## fritte (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Exklusive Flifi-Location*

das ist fast das selbe
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=8gKapvPkC1c&feature=related
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/47765/

und hier wird über diese anlage ein wenig geredet
http://www.flyforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=21081&page=2


----------

